# New Black Mouth Cur and hunting squirrels on WMA land



## Limbbaconeer (Jul 24, 2018)

First post on this thread and I bet this has been asked before.  Sorry if its a repeat.  I've been training a black mouth cur.  He is my first hunting dog, and I would like to take him to some of the areas I squirrel hunt before owning a dog.  I can't find a clear rule in the hunting regs about using dogs to hunt squirrels on Wma's. Does anyone know? or know where to look?  Thank you


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 24, 2018)

If you have a BMC...it's mandatory you post a picture of it. Good luck this season.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, you can on most WMAs during small game season.  Regs should be out soon. It varies on each WMA when u can hunt. Where are you located?


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 25, 2018)

Good luck if your close to Sumter County we can make a hunt together. I'm a BMC man!! Richard


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 30, 2018)

stonecreek said:


> Good luck if your close to Sumter County we can make a hunt together. I'm a BMC man!! Richard


Me too....now.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 30, 2018)

The WMA here small game season opens and closes with the other game hunts. You can use a dog here. That where I hunt a lot when regular deer season is open so I don't interfer with deer hunters. I also try to take a good look round to try to be sure nobody is deer hunting near. A lot of public (USFS) land here, making finding spots no problem for the most part.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2018)

Still waiting on that picture


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If you have a BMC...it's mandatory you post a picture of it. Good luck this season.


Will do.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2018)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Yes, you can on most WMAs during small game season.  Regs should be out soon. It varies on each WMA when u can hunt. Where are you located?


I'm in Decatur Ga.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2018)

stonecreek said:


> Good luck if your close to Sumter County we can make a hunt together. I'm a BMC man!! Richard


Definitely!  Thank you for the offer.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey guys,  Sorry for the slow response.  I don't get on here very often.  I'll take a picture and get it posted.  Thank you for the responses.


----------



## BBROWN12 (Oct 4, 2018)

Love my Ladner Black Mouth Cur


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 5, 2018)

Good looking cur!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 5, 2018)

Your a lucky man ! Thems some real fine looking hunters you got there. And that's a fine looking tree dog ....woods monster ! Wear em out this year.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2018)

And there is another Ladner !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2018)

That's a serious looking fellow there Greg......and a pretty one......


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> That's a serious looking fellow there Greg......and a pretty one......


LOL.  He is a special needs dog !! Ask that hillbilly from North Carolina  !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2018)

The Ladner curs are scarce in these parts !!  I am too old to breed them ! But I would suggest going straight to Curt & Tonya Lander's for my dogs !! Now he may recommend another breeder......i would take his recommendations  !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 6, 2018)

There are a few on here that can tell you about the obedience of John Henry  at a very young age !!


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 8, 2018)

Great looking Ladners right there> Keep posting up those pics. Been running mine some this week. Still need some cooler weather and snakes are still an issue here. Richard


----------



## BBROWN12 (Oct 15, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The Ladner curs are scarce in these parts !!  I am too old to breed them ! But I would suggest going straight to Curt & Tonya Lander's for my dogs !! Now he may recommend another breeder......i would take his recommendations  !!


I went straight to curt and tonya. There priced right and there nobody better to buy a dog from I keep in touch with them they have helped my training from the start


----------



## BBROWN12 (Oct 15, 2018)

BBROWN12 said:


> Love my Ladner Black Mouth Cur


 tha


Hillbilly stalker said:


> Your a lucky man ! Thems some real fine looking hunters you got there. And that's a fine looking tree dog ....woods monster ! Wear em out this year.


thank y’all for the good comments on the dog and kids sorry don’t get on here much


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Deer season winding down and took Pearl the Ladner BMC out for a quick run in the light rain. Treed twice.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 21, 2018)

Mans she's built like an athlete. She is a fine looking BMC. Keep them pictures coming, I really enjoy them. Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Richard


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 26, 2018)

A quick pic of the pup Cree (BMC x Airedale) strong prey drive, very sight oriented at this stage. Will hang with a timbering squirrel real good. Not vocal yet tho. Treed 3 times the other day, seen 2 in trees then jumped a rabbit at end!! Project pup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2018)

Y'all are having some real fun!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 26, 2018)

stonecreek said:


> A quick pic of the pup Cree (BMC x Airedale) strong prey drive, very sight oriented at this stage. Will hang with a timbering squirrel real good. Not vocal yet tho. Treed 3 times the other day, seen 2 in trees then jumped a rabbit at end!! Project pup.


You have another one ?? I had to put John Henry to sleep. We tried hard to save him. Nut it wasn't meant to be. Hardest say of my life having to sign those papers !! Greg cried like a baby. I loved that dog's soul !! But Curt hooked me back up with another one !! I am in the market for something to go with him. John Henry was ready to go this winter !! Me and him worked hard all summer !! Me and Ladner's Bo Diddle are about 5 months behind, but we will make the best of it !! He is out of Ladner's Rebel and Ladner's Rosie. He too, came out of Curt's yard !!


----------

